# Cheap Hull Cleaner



## eddy2419 (Oct 28, 2007)

Oxalic acid from Lowe's or Home Depot makes a great hull cleaner. Mix according to instructions, spray on the hull and rinse. Be sure to wet your trailer beforehand as it will discolor galvanizing and aluminum.


----------



## ahoward32 (Oct 5, 2009)

muratic acid works great too. just be careful around anything metal and wet and cover your trailer. Best if you can do it with the boat off the trailer. DO NOT use if you have bottom paint. it will take it right off. Make sure you wax it good afterwards.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *eddy2419 (10/11/2009)*Oxalic acid from Lowe's or Home Depot makes a great hull cleaner. Mix according to instructions, spray on the hull and rinse. Be sure to wet your trailer beforehand as it will discolor galvanizing and aluminum.


I use the rustaid brand stuff and it does wonders. But you need toapply a coat of wax before your next trip in the water. Because the stains come back quickly without the coat of wax. Ask me how I know that.:letsdrink


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

+1 for Rustaide, great stuff, wipe on wipe off, but then you will need a good coat of wax.


----------



## Choctaw Mike (Sep 24, 2009)

Where do you get the rustaide?


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

Lowes


----------



## Sailor612 (Oct 3, 2007)

Has anyone used MaryKate On and Off?? I bought a bottle of it the other day and am planning on using it today.


----------



## courantpublisher (Jan 13, 2009)

Mary Kate works well also. With any of it, wear gloves or stay out of it, cuz it will burn you. I use a small bucket and brush with natural bristles, not plastic, because the hull cleaner will melt them. And do be mindful of your trailer.


----------



## capehorn (Dec 27, 2007)

west marine star brite hull cleaner works great also i just spray on with gloves on and just rinse you can stand there for a minute and see it disolve the the water line on your boat no scrubbing at all


----------



## Marine Scout (Nov 18, 2007)

I bought some MaryKate On and Off from WM and will try it for the first time. I just couldn't bring myself to pay 58.00 a jug for Star Brite.


----------



## Sailor612 (Oct 3, 2007)

The MaryKate worked great! I ended up doing two applications, but there was visible difference with the first application. (It was just asmall 1"ish strip between the bottompaint and bootstripe) Just a warning though...if you have any bottom paint, DO NOT let it run onto the paint as you apply it! I used it before I repainted the bottom luckily! When it is being applied, be careful not to get it on the trailer either. From what i read online, water will neutralize it...so I used plenty of water just to be safe as I rinsed(i wasn't too worried about the rinse getting on the trailer).

I was so impressed, I used it on a couple rust stains with great results too!

Make sure you wax after applying it...otherwise you will have to repeat the process in the future.


----------



## Reel Happy Charters (Feb 7, 2010)

I went to bothLowes & Home Depot sunday & neither in Biloxi / Gulfport area stock it....heard simple green works well....


----------

